
Ask HN: What would you consider a reasonable price for on-site training? - remojansen
My company wants to hire an expert to train our team. The mentor is a Microsoft MVP, has published some books, presented at conferences and is the author of some OSS projects. The price for an AWS on-site training is $1000 per day and per person. Is this price reasonable? How much would you pay for this kind of services?
======
atsaloli
I charge $5,000 per day for on-site training, to train a group of up to 12
people. People have told me I'm undercharging. People have told me I'm more
expensive. People buy my services. (We train on Linux system administration
related topics, and on Git for version control.) I have contributed (an
appendix) to an O'Reilly book and have spoken at numerous conferences.

Speaking of which, I have a partner that does AWS on-site training -- contact
me if you'd like a quote. :)

